# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Sutra dođite u Rodu na jednu fokus grupu

## ivarica

Drage forumašice iz Zagreba,
sutra u Rodi organiziramo jednu važnu fokus grupu koja će pomoći da se odrede prioriteti partnerstva RH i svjetske banke u sljedećem razdoblju
prijavite se meni na roda@roda.hr 

Više detalja je na 
Cilj istraživanja je dobiti pokazatelje o različitim dimenzijama iskustva
ovih skupina ljudi (u ovom slučaju vas roditelja koji pratite i podržavate
djelovanje udruge Roditelja u akciji - Roda) od položaja na tržištu rada,
zdravstvene i socijalne zaštite, uključenosti u javni i politički život do
problema reproduktivnih prava i rodno uvjetovanog nasilja. Podaci će se
prikupljati između ostalih i metodom fokusirane grupne diskusije koju će
moderirati istraživač, a u kojoj sudjeluje između šest i deset ljudi. Ovom
prilikom pozivamo Vas, Zagrepčane  koji ste roditelji ili želite biti i
postajete roditelji da sudjelujete u razgovoru o vašim iskustvima.
*Na osnovi vašeg iskustva i izlaganja u fokus grupi formulirat će se mjere
javnih politika koje će Svjetska banka sugerirati Republici Hrvatskoj kako
bi se unaprijedio položaj vas, vaše djece i drugih skupina, kao i potaknuo
cjelokupni ekonomsko-politički razvoj. Razgovor u fokus grupi bit će 27.
VI. 2018. od 17 d 19 sati (možda koju minutu više) u prostoru udruge
Roditelja u akciji - Roda.*

Razgovor će se snimati digitalnim diktafonom (samo audio snimka) i trajat
će oko dva sata. Vaše sudjelovanje u istraživanju je anonimno i svi od vas
zatraženi podaci služe isključivo u svrhu znanstvene analize. Vaše iskustvo
i izlaganje nam je dragocjeno i nadamo se da ćete moći odvojiti svoje
vrijeme za razgovor s nama.

----------


## rossa

ima li kakva kava ili čaj za blagoglagoljive sudionice/ke? vidimo se  :Wink:

----------


## ivarica

kava, caj, sok, vocke, peciva iz korice
a svi dobiju i slikovnicu Nase obitelji

----------


## Mojca

Možda bih mogla doći... ali nemam kud sa Smjehuljicom...

----------


## ivarica

sto mislis bi li se zabavljala sama, da ne ometa grupu? jako nam je vazno da imamo nekog iz mpo

----------


## tangerina

> a svi dobiju i slikovnicu Nase obitelji


samo ću uletit da kažem da sam nedavno dobila ovu slikovnicu i baš mi je  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

> sto mislis bi li se zabavljala sama, da ne ometa grupu? jako nam je vazno da imamo nekog iz mpo


Nema sanse.

----------


## Mojca

Mislim... predugo je to da bi se sama zabavila. 
Ni doma ne izdrži sama toliko dugo.

----------


## ivarica

hvala svima, a najvise rossi na dolasku
bilo nas je 9, sjajna grupa <3

----------


## rossa

> hvala svima, a najvise rossi na dolasku
> bilo nas je 9, sjajna grupa <3


hvala, to mi spada u kategoriju "kako pomoći omiljenim organizacijama"

----------


## Jelena

> hvala, to mi spada u kategoriju "kako pomoći omiljenim organizacijama"


Bravo!

----------

